# Retirement of Brig. General Steele



## elsaspet (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry about all the Images Copyright yadayada, but I'm taking the cheaters route here, and that's the way I typed them in.  I really hope you like these.  As always, tips, hints, total redos and critique appreciated:

1. Image©2005 Cindy Crabb||Lackland Air Force Base graduating troups pay tribute to retiring Brigadier General Toreaser A. Steele at ceremony held on August 5, 2005 at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio, TX. 






2.Image © Cindy Crabb 2005|| Brigadier General Toreaser A. Steele stands besides Four Star General awaiting honored Retirement Ceremony at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio, TX, August 05, 2005. 





3.Image © Cindy Crabb || Brigadier General Toresaser A. Steele is awarded a certificate of honored service written by President George W. Bush at her Retirement Ceremony held at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio, TX, August 05, 2005. 





4.Image © Cindy Crabb || Brigadier General, Toreaser A. Steel looks on as her Husband is awarded for his duty during her retirement ceremony held at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio, TX, August 05, 2005. 





5.Image © Cindy Crabb || Brigadier General Toreser A. Steele leads her last swearing in before officially entering retirement on September 1, 2005. 





6.Image © Cindy Crabb || Troops Salute retiring Brigadier General Toreaser Steele at the conclusion of her Retirement Cememony as acting Commander for Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio, TX on August 05,2005.


----------



## M @ k o (Aug 7, 2005)

I really love when you do stuff like this elsaspet. Nicely done !


----------



## railman44 (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nicely done!  If you weren't doing this professionally, you send him pic #2 and #3...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 7, 2005)

Great series! You've definitely got telling a story through your shots down


----------

